# The Countdown to MMHIII



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 2 months and 6 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 68 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,632 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 97,920 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 5,875,200 seconds.



I can't wait......:ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Finally had our first snow here and already looking forward for a visit to Florida.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

WooHoo!!!

yeah, it's cold and wintry here. FLA is sounding really good, how am I gonna make it 62 days?!?!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 2 months and 5 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 67 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,608 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 96,480 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 5,788,800 seconds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 2 months and 3 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 65 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,560 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 93,600 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 5,616,000 seconds.


:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!



Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am back, for good, I think.........

Time to get things in order and get my head back on some good thoughts.

Will be posting info in the next day or so on costs.

Still expecting it to be around $25 a head, to include food and reasonable amount of varied alcohol.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 2 months and 6 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also exactly 68 days.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to bomb your Brooklyn ass in person. :ss


Blueface said:


> I am back, for good, I think.........
> 
> Time to get things in order and get my head back on some good thoughts.
> 
> ...


It's about time meng. Glad your back! :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

welcome back Carlos

Patrick is the counter for this herf


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome Back My Brother!!!!!! Been misssing your posts there Carlos!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 2 months and 2 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 64 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,536 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 92,160 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 5,529,600 seconds



Made in Dade said:


> Can't wait to bomb your Brooklyn ass in person. :ss
> 
> Yeah...yeah...yeah:tg
> 
> It's about time meng. Glad your back! :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 29 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 60 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,440 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 86,400 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 5,184,000 seconds.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Nevermind that no one else seems to be paying attention, I am! Keep counting - woohoo!!!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Can't wait. Looking out the window at more snow right now. This can't come fast enough!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 22 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 53 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,272 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 76,320 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 4,579,200 seconds.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 22 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also exactly 53 days.
> 
> ...


is that all?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 22 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also exactly 53 days.
> 
> ...


Going by the seconds works best for me!!!!!!! Always seems to go faster 

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 19 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 50 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,200 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 72,000 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 4,320,000 seconds.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

This gets better every day I look at it!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm lost Patrick....................what time is it?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> I'm lost Patrick....................what time is it?


Here you go Alex......

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 16 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 47 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,128 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 67,680 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 4,060,800 seconds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.....

Now let's focus on the next MAJOR Holiday!!!

*MMHIII*

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 14 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 45 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,080 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 64,800 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 3,888,000 seconds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 10 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 41 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 984 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 59,040 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 3,542,400 seconds

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Getting closer!! Is it too early to start packing? :r

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 7 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 38 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 912 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 54,720 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 3,283,200 seconds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 5 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 36 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 864 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 51,840 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 3,110,400 seconds.

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 2 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 33 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 792 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 47,520 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 2,851,200 seconds.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 2 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also exactly 33 days.
> 
> ...


closer yet.....................can't wait


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*Today is the day..........we are 1 month away!!! Yay!!! *

:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 1 months and 0 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 31 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 744 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 44,640 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 2,678,400 seconds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

:tu:cb:dr:chk:z:al:ss

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 29 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly 29 days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 696 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 41,760 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 2,505,600 seconds.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

not sure what the countdown is exactly right now, I dont have as much time as Patrick lol but whatever it is, I'll be smacking him upside the head soon for the lighter he sent and comments


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> not sure what the countdown is exactly right now, I dont have as much time as Patrick lol but whatever it is, I'll be smacking him upside the head soon for the lighter he sent and comments


Here's the current countdown knucklehead!! Bring it on....:bx:r

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 26 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly *26 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 624 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 37,440 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 2,246,400 seconds.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Here's the current countdown knucklehead!! Bring it on....:bx:r
> 
> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 26 days.
> 
> ...


you know it feels like 2,246,000 seconds. This thing is never going to get here.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 24 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 24 days*.

Your Countdown is also approximately 576 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 34,560 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 2,073,600 seconds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 22 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly *22* days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 528 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 31,680 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,900,800 seconds.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 22 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also exactly *22* days.
> 
> ...


Where getting closer and closer, man I can't wait.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 19 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly *19* days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 456 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 27,360 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,641,600 seconds.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Airline tickets, check
Hotel reservations, check
Payment to Carlos, check
New travel-dor, check
My "special" gift for everyone, check
Cigars, check
Patience, ummm...
...where the hell did I put that?!?!?!

Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 17 days.

Your Countdown is also exactly *17* days.

Your Countdown is also approximately 408 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 24,480 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,468,800 seconds.

*If you're going, send your payment to Carlos (Blueface)*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128819&highlight=payment


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

What Time is it Patrick?????????????????


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> What Time is it Patrick?????????????????
> 
> Ron


Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 15 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 15 days*.

Your Countdown is also approximately 360 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 21,600 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,296,000 seconds.

*Whoo- Hoo!!!*


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey slacker, what time is it now?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Hey slacker, what time is it now?


Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 12 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 12 days*.

Your Countdown is also approximately 288 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 17,280 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,036,800 seconds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 10 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 10 days*.

Your Countdown is also approximately 240 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 14,400 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 864,000 seconds.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!! Less than a million seconds!!!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!!!! Less than a million seconds!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


can't wait, but my watch doesn't have a second hand so I'll count the minutes


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Single digits now....time for daily bumps!!!

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 9 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 9 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 216 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 12,960 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 777,600 seconds


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!


When do you fly in Patrick?


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> When do you fly in Patrick?
> 
> Ron


Arrive Friday 2/8 - Noonish.......

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss

Depart Tuesday 2/12 4-ish!!

I am so psyched!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Arrive Friday 2/8 - Noonish.......
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
> 
> ...


Can't wait Bro!!!! It's been a while!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown is also* exactly 8 days.*
Your Countdown is also approximately 192 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 11,520 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 691,200 seconds.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown is also* exactly 8 days.*
> Your Countdown is also approximately 192 hours.
> 
> Your Countdown is also approximately 11,520 minutes.
> ...


way ready for this one :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> way ready for this one :ss


I hope I'll be.....I'm expecting a few deliveries!! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 7 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 7 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 168 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 10,080 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 604,800 seconds.

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Last Minute Crunch Time!!!!!! Phone calls flying, Shopping in a rush, But, It is going to be AWESOME!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 6 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 6 days.*
Your Countdown is also approximately 144 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 8,640 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 518,400 seconds


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 5 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 5 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 120 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 7,200 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 432,000 seconds.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 5 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also *exactly 5 days.*
> 
> ...


less than 100 hours now


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 4 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 4 days.
*

Your Countdown is also approximately 96 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 5,760 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 345,600 seconds.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 3 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 3 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 72 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 4,320 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 259,200 seconds.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 3 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also *exactly 3 days.*
> 
> ...


closer still


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 2 days.

Your Countdown is also *exactly 2 days.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 48 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 2,880 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 172,800 seconds.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Your Countdown Time is 0 years, 0 months and 2 days.
> 
> Your Countdown is also *exactly 2 days.*
> 
> ...


Getting close!!!!!! Can't wait to hook up with everyone!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Getting close!!!!!! Can't wait to hook up with everyone!!!!
> 
> Ron


soon..........real soon!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss

Your Countdown is also *exactly 1 day.*

Your Countdown is also approximately 24 hours.

Your Countdown is also approximately 1,440 minutes.

Your Countdown is also approximately 86,400 seconds.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

its here!


----------

